# HS928 Impeller Rattle



## BAreEhD (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi Folks, wow great forum you have going here!

I came across this forum whilst googling an issue I seem to be having with my 2011 Honda HS928. Recently I heard a persistent rattling noise when the blower is idling. After shutting the blower off and diagnosing, I noticed the impeller has a little bit of play (maybe 1/8 inch) forward and backward along the shaft. This seems to be where the rattle is coming from since when I put pressure on the impeller (with a stick!) the rattle stops.

Are you able to advise if this play is normal? Perhaps I just didn't notice the rattle and play before now, but I somehow doubt that. If this is an issue that needs to be addressed, are you able to advise what should be done to fix it before it gets worse? Is it the bearing maybe?

Thanks very much!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Any forward or backward movement on the impeller shaft is a warning sign that the set screws are vibrating loose.

If you have the tools and time you can fix it; if not it should be taken to the dealer as it should be looked at.


----------



## BAreEhD (Jan 4, 2019)

leonz said:


> Any forward or backward movement on the impeller shaft is a warning sign that the set screws are vibrating loose.
> 
> If you have the tools and time you can fix it; if not it should be taken to the dealer as it should be looked at.


Thanks very much! Does this refer to items 6/5 and 7/15 in the attached image?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF BAreEhD

The shear bolt #5 for sure. Do you have a manual to see if that's supposed to be torques to anything specific ?? Same with #15. I'm not a Honda guy so I'm not sure how much play but from the other parts diagrams I looked up it appears like a little forward and backward play could be expected. 

.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BAreEhD said:


> Thanks very much! Does this refer to items 6/5 and 7/15 in the attached image?


That is the impeller shear pin ( 6/5). If it is loose, yes it will rattle. It is a step pin and has to be installed right. One hole in the impeller is larger that the other. The pin installs in the larger hole first and when tightened should be snug and stop that rattling.

Too much rattling for too long a period will cause those holes to elongate and no amount of tightening will help unless you remove the impeller and weld up those holes a little and then drill. Very rare for that to happen on a 928 in my experience. usually see that on a very old HS50-55-80.

I bet that shear pin on the impeller is loose. It may be bent and need replacement anyway. If it has been rattling for awhile the pin may be cracked and/ or bent. I'd replace it anyways.

7/15 is a hardware bolt. may be loose also.usually not.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

The other thing you could be feeling is the impeller bearing going out. It’s not too hard to access. I did mine on my 928 last season.


----------

